# build new pc - budget 35k



## itsmeharsh (Aug 3, 2013)

hello everyone, i have browsed the forum for solution related to my query. i've found lot's of helpful info. kindly go through my questionnaire and guide me further.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: i will be doing n64/psx/ps2 emulation, watch 720p movies, surf internet, downloading through torrents, and play pc games.

games:

- simcity (2013 reboot)
- tomb raider (2013 reboot)
- gta 4
- nfs: most wanted (2012)
- prince of persia: the forgotten sands
- fifa 13
- the sims 3
- assassins's creed (every part released till now)
- ea cricket 07
- burnout paradise

emulation applications:

- pj64 2.1
- epsxe 1.8.0
- pcsx2 1.0.0


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 35k max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: no


4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8 64-bit


5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB


6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: if it can fit in my above mentioned budget, then yes. 1366x768 would be my general resolution. i will play games and watch movies in 720p.


7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: i don't want to buy UPS as i already have one.


8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within 2 weeks


9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: professional assembler will do.


10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bilaspur, Chhattisgarh. i prefer to get stuff locally, availability is not much of an issue but won't mind getting things online.


11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i am quite an amd fanboy and would prefer it over intel. i have learned that FX-4300 suits quite well for my requirement but i am confused about whether i should go with FX+GPU or APU based config.

i haven't had a desktop pc to play games since 7-8 years. the pc i had earlier, when i was in school, it was not even able to play "NFS Underground 2" at highest setting. now as i am earning good enough i wish to now have a pc which can play my old games at highest possible settings, and also, latest version of my favourite games. i am more interested towards reliving my old days. some of my favourite old games:

- nfs underground 2
- rollercoaster tycoon series
- simcity 3000 unlimited / 4
- gta 3 / vice city / san andreas
- tomb raider series
- prince of persia: the sands of time series
- enter the matrix / path of neo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

Do you have a monitor or do you want to buy one?


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Do you have a monitor or do you want to buy one?



let's forget about the monitor for now. i have one for the time-being, will get a better one next month.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Aug 4, 2013)

My suggestion.

Amd A8 5800k @8.5k
Gigabyte GA-78LMT @3k
Gskil/corsair 4gb ram ( get which ever is cheaper ) @2.3k
GTX 650Ti @10k
WD Blue 500GB@3.2k
Antec 450p @2.7k
NZXT Gamma @2.6k
Logitech mk200@0.7k
ASUS B5St optical drive @1k

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

FX 6300 (7100)
Asus M5A97 r2.0 (7100)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2400)
WD Blue 1 TB (4000)
Zotac GTX650ti boost (12000)
Antec VP450P (2600)
NZXT Gamma (2600)
Asus optical drive (1000)

total: 38k.


----------



## kamal4883 (Aug 4, 2013)

Processor:	AMD A10-5800K 	Rs. 8,480.00
Cabinet:	Cooler Master Elite 371 USB 3.0 Version Mid Tower Computer Case (RC-371-KKN3)	Rs. 2,845.00
RAM:	Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) 	Rs. 3,064.00
HDD:	Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (ST1000DM003)	Rs. 4,189.00 
PSU:	Corsair VS550 550 Watt PSU	Rs. 3,485.00
Motherboard:	MSI FM2-A85XMA-E35 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard	Rs. 5,655.00
Optical Drive:	Optical Drive: LG 24x Sata Internal DVD Writer 	Rs. 1,065.00
Fan 140mm:	Cooler Master 140mm Blue LED Silent Fan (R4-L4S-10AB-GP)	Rs. 655.00
Fan 120mmX2	Cooler Master 120 SI3 Blue LED (2 in 1) Cooler	Rs. 772.00
crossfire the apu with Sapphire Radeon HD6670 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards	Rs. 6,515.00	

TOTAL Cost :	Rs. 36,725.00

i am planing to built a pc myself and based on what i came up with for my PC i suggested you this config. 
*But i am no expert myself. Just trying to help*.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Amd A8 5800k @8.5k


For a APU best idea would be HD6670 xfire..

Else FX 6300 makes more sense cause A8 doesn't have that much horsepower..

+1 to Harshil's config.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FX 6300 (7100)
> Asus M5A97 r2.0 (7100)
> G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2400)
> WD Blue 1 TB (4000)
> ...



+1 for this config. APU is not recommended right now as it will close the upgrade path completely. AMD has already confirmed that their next gen Kaveri APU will be needing a new socket FM2+ and not backward compatible with current FM2 socket. Also it lacks the processing power compared to the FX processors, 6 Core or higher ones.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FX 6300 (7100)
> Asus M5A97 r2.0 (7100)
> G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2400)
> WD Blue 1 TB (4000)
> ...



 thanks for your time,  but how am i supposed to  fit this in my 35k  budget?


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> +1 for this config. APU is not recommended right now as it will close the upgrade path completely. AMD has already confirmed that their next gen Kaveri APU will be needing a new socket FM2+ and not backward compatible with current FM2 socket. Also it lacks the processing power compared to the FX processors, 6 Core or higher ones.



 agreed. so,  as the config suggested by harshil  is quite beyond my budget which fx  based config should i go with?


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 5, 2013)

kamal4883 said:


> Processor:	AMD A10-5800K 	Rs. 8,480.00
> Cabinet:	Cooler Master Elite 371 USB 3.0 Version Mid Tower Computer Case (RC-371-KKN3)	Rs. 2,845.00
> RAM:	Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) 	Rs. 3,064.00
> HDD:	Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (ST1000DM003)	Rs. 4,189.00
> ...



thanks for your suggestion, very much appreciated. but cilus has put a good point about not going for APU at the moment because of lack of upgrade options later, which i agree with. and i would suggest the same to you too...



Cilus said:


> You can get a cheaper Motherboard like ECS A970-A-M DELUX Motherboard which is available @ 5.5K in theitdepot.com. It will reduce the price by 1.5K.
> Get this card: GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series Graphic Cards @ 11.45K.



that's a good advice... just more thing: just out of curiosity, which graphics card with amd/ati chipset can be considered as at par with gtx 650ti boost ?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2013)

You can get a cheaper Motherboard like ECS A970-A-M DELUX Motherboard which is available @ 5.5K in theitdepot.com. It will reduce the price by 1.5K.
Get this card: GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series Graphic Cards @ 11.45K.

HD 7850. But currently it is priced 1.5K to 2K higher than GTX 650 Ti Boost and that's why 650 Ti Boost is the best solution in your case.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> You can get a cheaper Motherboard like ECS A970-A-M DELUX Motherboard which is available @ 5.5K in theitdepot.com. It will reduce the price by 1.5K.
> Get this card: GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series Graphic Cards @ 11.45K.
> 
> HD 7850. But currently it is priced 1.5K to 2K higher than GTX 650 Ti Boost and that's why 650 Ti Boost is the best solution in your case.



thank you everyone!  moderators, you may lock the thread...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2013)

Will lock it once you make your purchase and post some pictures.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 5, 2013)

i've placed order of FX 6300, Asus M5A97 r2.0 and G.Skill ripjawsX 4GB at my local reseller  will order other components in a day or two


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 5, 2013)

congratspost the pics after building your pc.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 6, 2013)

congrats...
do let us know the pricing of the components u ordered.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 6, 2013)

Alive_Hunter said:


> congrats...
> do let us know the pricing of the components u ordered.



my local retailer has quoted me the following prices:

fx 6300 - 7600
asus M5A97 r2.0 - 7350
G.Skill ripjawsX 4GB - 2710

the prices might be a little on the higher side but i have been dealing with him since 12 yrs and he gives me good service


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 13, 2013)

unfortunately my 19" crt monitor got fried few days ago due to lightening... i was using it only as a tv with external tv tuner, which also got fried... now i have to get a monitor also within my 35k budget  i have not bought anything else than the 3 components mentioned earlier. i am left with 17340 and i have to get HDD, monitor, cabinet, psu and graphic card (i am leaving out the optical drive for now, i can get it later)

looking for some decent options not more than 21"... please advice.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 13, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> unfortunately my 19" crt monitor got fried few days ago due to lightening... i was using it only as a tv with external tv tuner, which also got fried... now i have to get a monitor also within my 35k budget  i have not bought anything else than the 3 components mentioned earlier. i am left with 17340 and i have to get HDD, monitor, cabinet, psu and graphic card (i am leaving out the optical drive for now, i can get it later)
> 
> looking for some decent options not more than 21"... please advice.



That's very sad.

WD Blue 500 GB (3200) get seagate barracuda if its cheaper
Dell IN2030 (6300)
any local cabinet (1000)
Antec VP450P (2600)
Zotac GTX650ti (10000)

total: 23000

you can opt for used monitor too. get HD7770 for reducing price.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 13, 2013)

the difference of almost 6k is too much. i can't manage this much at least for this month. hd 7770 is also not affecting the total by much difference. i guess i will have to postpone the system for 1-2 months


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 13, 2013)

get this mobo Buy Online ECS A970M-A-Deluxe 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard in india
and hd7770 if you need system urgently. IF you can postpone, then it is much better as you can get better hardware.


----------



## Garv1386 (Aug 13, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> the difference of almost 6k is too much. i can't manage this much at least for this month. hd 7770 is also not affecting the total by much difference. i guess i will have to postpone the system for 1-2 months



Buy HDD, PSU, Monitor & Cabinet now wait for few months add some more money & buy GTX 650ti Boost or GTX 660

WD caviar blue 500GB - 3k
Dell IN2030M - 6.1k
NZXT gamma - 2.8k
Antec VP450p - 2.6k


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FX 6300 (7100)
> Asus M5A97 r2.0 (7100)
> G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2400)
> WD Blue 1 TB (4000)
> ...


+1
Replace Gamma with el cheapo cabby and upgrade later if budget doesnt fit.. This is probably the best performance rig for the money atm


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 14, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> +1
> Replace Gamma with el cheapo cabby and upgrade later if budget doesnt fit.. This is probably the best performance rig for the money atm



the config you +1'd is already 3k above my budget and it does not include monitor. now i have to get a monitor as well within 35k total. therefore i cannot afford this config atm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 14, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> the config you +1'd is already 3k above my budget and it does not include monitor. now i have to get a monitor as well within 35k total. therefore i cannot afford this config atm



I guess waiting for about a month will be good.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I guess waiting for about a month will be good.



yeah. i think i should do that.

meanwhile, my cousin also wants to buy a system in a week and his requirement is almost same as mine. shall i start a new thread about it or can i ask for advice in this thread?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, if the budget is also similar, then rigs have already been suggested. However, if the budget is different, then its better to start a new thread.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Well, if the budget is also similar, then rigs have already been suggested. However, if the budget is different, then its better to start a new thread.



thank you, will do that.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 16, 2013)

my cousin wants to buy the components from me which i had bought for myself. can someone please suggest a config for me within 35k including monitor? i want to know this because if fx-6300 will not be feasible for my config then i will give my components to my cousin. 

thank you


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 19, 2013)

no one?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> my cousin wants to buy the components from me which i had bought for myself. can someone please suggest a config for me within 35k including monitor? i want to know this because if fx-6300 will not be feasible for my config then i will give my components to my cousin.
> 
> thank you



Could you elaborate a little please? Loke what are the components you wanna keep n why fx-6300 is not feasible.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Could you elaborate a little please? Loke what are the components you wanna keep n why fx-6300 is not feasible.



i had started a new thread for my cousin *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/176886-want-new-system-cousin-35k.html

as the requirements were similar i was advised to continue in this thread....

i was referring to fx-6300's feasibility in terms of budget.

Edit: if budget permits i would like to keep all 3 components


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 23, 2013)

i have dropped the idea of getting a new system and have given my components to my cousin.

admin you may lock the thread.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

^^ why?


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ why?



because maybe i was asking more than i should (?)

 will try to have a new system after few months, or may be not at all because the prices are constantly going upwards...


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 24, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> will try to have a new system after few months, or may be not at all because the prices are constantly going upwards...



We both rock the same boat


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

itsmeharsh said:


> because maybe i was asking more than i should (?)
> 
> will try to have a new system after few months, or may be not at all because the prices are constantly going upwards...



i dont think prices will go downward anytime soon. so better now than late.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2013)

I n fact prices are actually increasing slowly. Better make the purchase now.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I n fact prices are actually increasing slowly. Better make the purchase now.



+1 Dollar-Rupee game is making way into market I guess


----------

